# Ignition Lock up



## CharlieZ (Jul 25, 2009)

Just got my 2006 6spd black back from the dealer after a week....backordered part. Classic ignition lockup.

I have a question:

From the outside the ignition looks the same ( the grey part the key goes into)...i had it marked with pen because someone told me sometimes they repair the part, not replace it.

I questioned the dealer and he told me they replaced the cyclinder, which is inside. It uses the same keys.

Did I get what I wanted...a new part, or did I get a bandaid?

Thanks,

CharlieZ


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

Ask them to show you the old part


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

it's the outer cylinder that goes bad, they could have used the inner part again and you would be fine. I'm sure it is easier than setting the new cylinder to match your key

Read this thread to understand more... http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/help-cant-turn-key-18014/


----------



## CharlieZ (Jul 25, 2009)

*Ignition "Housing" replaced...tow other questions...*

Thanks. I looked at the bill again and it says "housing". After reviewing the MAJOR report here on how to fix the problem with a dremel, I saw the picture of the part that most likely is call "Housing". That's the part with the Ramp.

Having fun with my new car though...but found out one week after i bought it that it was in an accident...front end. conveniently shows up on AutoCheck ONE WEEK after i bought the car, at the same time the purchase does. Now I had printed previous reports ( Including CarFax ) and they were clean! I wnet back to the dealer...showed him...I said to him this looks bad for you...it was a Certified GM dealer! 

Had taken it to another dealer to have it checked. No major problem, but body work to front bumper/quarter panel, paint, a few welds.

With proof and reports in hand, got an immediate settlement. for about 7% of the purchase price. I took it...don't plan on selling it, it drives great.

Thanks for the response.

Two other questions:

The emergency brake: is it normal to have to pull it all the way back before it engages? 
Shifting: Normally nice and smooth...sometimes hard to get into 2nd..normal?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The handbrake just needs adjusted. In time as you use the handbrake and keep pulling back on it it will slowly loosen up.

Your shifting should be smooth throughout the gears. Hard getting in to a gear... check the fluid first. Various things could contribute to this including the throwout bearing. If the clutch was abused by the previous owner, it could be $$.


----------



## CharlieZ (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks.
Clutch is very smooth. Only once is a while after driving for a while does it seem second is a problem...maybe I'm just missing it


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I also had issues when shifting into 2nd. It would occasionally pop out of gear if I didn't make sure that I had it all the way into gear. Definitely felt better at certain rpm's. No issues with any other gears. It was more pronounced when I installed the GMM ripshifter. Not really an issue for me now, as I've gotten used to it. But if someone else drives my car I feel the need to warn them about it.


----------



## CharlieZ (Jul 25, 2009)

*Skip Shift..*

I just found out this is a feature of this 6 spd...given certian parameters the tranny maks you shift from 1st to third, or above...they have a skip shift eliminator for this...

What's the point of this skip shift?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

CharlieZ said:


> What's the point of this skip shift?


According to the owners manual, the skip shift is to "help you get the best possible fuel economy". Buy a skip shift eliminator. It should be standard equipment.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Skip shift eliminator is the way to go. I got one for about $20 and installed it a few weeks ago. Well worth the money. I'd have paid $100 for that.:cool


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a follow up. On virtually every version of the skip shift eliminator that I've seen there is some form of a disclaimer stating something like *"NOT legal for use on pollution controlled motor vehicles." *However, when I had my car emissions tested for the change of ownership, the guy that ran the test didn't even know the skip shift eliminator was there. How would he unless he jacked up the car and looked for it?


----------



## KJax2010 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mine shifts very hard from 1st to second also! What's the deal with that?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

KJax2010 said:


> Mine shifts very hard from 1st to second also! What's the deal with that?


Damn, this thread has gotten off-topic, but I have a small update so what the hell. I went in and re-adjusted the stops on my GMM shifter and the 1st to 2nd is a little better. I also installed the cobra bob's gasket instead of the o-ring type gasket that came with the shifter.

Now it feels more like the 3rd to 4th and 5th to 6th shifts do. But the 2nd to 3rd and 4th to 5th shifts still feel more crisp. I think the rear tranny mount may have something to do with it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## kaw20 (Feb 12, 2008)

I recently had to have my ignition lock cylinder replaced due to the issue most people have, where one day when inserting the key into the ignition, the key simply will not turn, resulting in having my car towed to the dealer and $480 later, my car was fixed. I contacted GM about this issue and they claim I was the first GTO owner to complain of this issue or have this problem. I recommend that everyone with this issue contact the district manager at GM. His name and contact info are listed below. The mroe of us that report this issue, the more likely GM will issue a recall. 


Max
866-790-5600
ext 12487


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kaw20 said:


> I recently had to have my ignition lock cylinder replaced due to the issue most people have, where one day when inserting the key into the ignition, the key simply will not turn, resulting in having my car towed to the dealer and $480 later, my car was fixed. I contacted GM about this issue and *they claim I was the first GTO owner to complain of this issue or have this problem.* I recommend that everyone with this issue contact the district manager at GM. His name and contact info are listed below. The mroe of us that report this issue, the more likely GM will issue a recall.
> 
> 
> Max
> ...


I don't buy that for a second.


----------

